# voice-chat Rpg- looking for players..?



## DrkAvenger (Jul 12, 2009)

I am looking for players, to take part in my Online Rpg adventure using skype or ventrilo. It won't really follow a rules system as it will concentrate more on character development, the story and problem solving scenarios, than violence, but will include moments of blood and gore. )). If anyone is interested, don't hesitate to contact me on: bozgat@gmail.com or add my msn: josh_thebigtick@hotmail.co.uk


----------

